# B-17 Finally Done



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

Wel, I completed my first ever Aircraft model, the B-17, and then something else happened: The photography hobbyist in me came out. I think I fall into the advanced amatuer, possibly semi pro category, but I know a lot of people that would argue that. 

This is just the first picture I made of the B-17. I am working on one or two more. Again, it's just my other hobby. You may or may not like it, or as I say, your mileage may vary. Thanks for looking. Greg`[ATTACH type="full"]335435[/ATTACH]`


----------



## BTrekker (6 mo ago)

Nice work - and on the photo too.

I do the same thing with my models occasionally

Original shot After edits


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

I love those pics in the sky. Great Work! I was trying to put my B-17 into the air as well but was having a bad day and just could not get the cutout right. You have inspired me to go back and work on it again. Thanks. Greg


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Great looking B-17.


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

pjedsel said:


> Great looking B-17.


Thank you pjedsel. I appreciate your comments coming from the experts here. I made so many mistakes with this and re-do's I didn't think I would ever get it done. Much appreciated. Greg


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Really great looking bird, especially the chipped paint detail on the leading edge of the wings.


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

Thank you irishtrek. I really am humbled by the positive remarks here from the experts. I'm still working on another picture I want to post. 
I did complete the entire inside of the aircraft. Then I forgot to take pictures of it before I assembled the fuselage. That's just as well because I wasn't happy at all with the interior. I appreciate your feedback! Greg.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

That's a fine effort. Thanks for sharing the photograph and the explanations of how things went.


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

Thank you Dave. Again, opinions by the experts here really mean a lot. I'm taking some time off for photography, then I have another aircraft lined up. It's a P 61 Black Widow. Appreciate you taking time to reply! Greg


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

Thank you everyone for the comments and the reactions. I didn't get an email about the "likes" so I just found them. I wanted to post another picture that I am not to proud of but I really put some time into it so what the heck. I call it "snow day." Thanks again. Greg


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice effect. Is it a film or post edit processing.

What is is that you feel is not right or lacking.


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

Hello Milton. This is all post processing. I put a lot of money into post processing software but I basically use only 2 programs. My comment about it not being so good was just that I wasn't really happy with it but after all the work I did I might as well post it. Did you see the first one that I did? Thanks for your comments. Greg


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If it is a the top of this thread, then I think the next post was already made and I only noticed the photos in it - sorry!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Gregk said:


> Wel, I completed my first ever Aircraft model, the B-17, and then something else happened: The photography hobbyist in me came out. I think I fall into the advanced amatuer, possibly semi pro category, but I know a lot of people that would argue that.
> 
> This is just the first picture I made of the B-17. I am working on one or two more. Again, it's just my other hobby. You may or may not like it, or as I say, your mileage may vary. Thanks for looking. Greg`[ATTACH type="full"]335435[/ATTACH]`


I have gone back though!

Nice! What 2 programs do you favor? In the one above are you using 2 flats as the fore ground and back drop or is the fore ground edited in?

Would it help your cut out edits if the back ground was just a gray scale back drop? I havent invested the time to learn or experience photo shop but I know generally how to layer in the images and back grounds....

Also dont really want to hi jack your photo thread with techniques but I always feel that others can learn for what our other members are doing with their own models and media presentations. 

Just let me known your preferences. 🤙


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

Hi Milton. Well I'm certainly no Ansel Adams just a hobbyist. From my earliest days on earth i had a camera in my hand for any family events or holidays. In fact had it not been for me our family would have NO photographic memories. No one else was interested in pictures. I remember my first camera was a Kodak Instamatic 110 where I learned I could put Saran wrap over the lens then rub Vaseline on it to simulate fog.
Sorry I got off topic. Now to answer you. I use Paint Shop Ultimate 2022 as well as a program called GFRX. I don't use Photoshop because I can do all the same with those two programs, and a few others and I think Photoshop is just unnecessarily hard to learn. I just purchased the update to GRFX. If anyone is interested you can get a free 15 day trial of it. 
By the wayI always welcome suggestions or tips. I don't know it all!


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

There is also another very nice program I use called Particle Shop. It can be used within certain software programs or it can be used as a stand alone. It gives you the ability to make an unlimited amount of designs, such as smoke, clouds, etc. If you can think of it you can make it. Two things tho: It takes a long time, I would even say a lifetime, to learn it all and, second, its really geared towards the professional graphic designer or just someone with a lot of talent. For me it's just a lot of fun to experiment with.


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

Rainy Day. This took all afternoon. That's why I don't get to this so much.


----------

